# Cousins in the snow



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Stealthily up creeps the well camouflaged cousin... 










the attack...










damn that big bully taking my ball!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

great photos - poor Rufus - you were robbed 

I love the stealthy stalk first photo


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Rufus is looking very wooly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ummmm should Rufie have his coat on 
Love the attack - no point being big if you can't throw your weight around sometimes


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha that made me laugh!! Poor Rufus, although I must say his coat is looking mighty fine and thick - perfect for your weather x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee! I love the little furry bum scurrying away in pic two. Rufus looks amazing, I want to scrunch my toes in his fur


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hee hee! I love the little furry bum scurrying away in pic two. Rufus looks amazing, I want to scrunch my toes in his fur


???? Mmmm careful, that could be bordering on abuse or beastiality!!
That's one very strange obscure fetish your divulging there mazzapoo!!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Steady on! I'll be fully clothed....or at least heavily PJ'd, there'll be a roaring fire, some quiet music and candles and ideally a large glass of a good single malt. He'll love it - when can you ship him Fairlie?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha ok - you've set the scene - we'll refer to it as the beautiful curly dog getting a massage by foot fantasy! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you m'lord


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He's on his way Mazz. I am so p.o.ed with him at the moment for refusing to let me sleep after an all nighter plus some....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> He's on his way Mazz. I am so p.o.ed with him at the moment for refusing to let me sleep after an all nighter plus some....


An all nighter?? Have you been raving and getting down with the young ones??
Or was it farm stuff??
Hope your sister is ok xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is in hospital. Twenty five sessions of radiation has left her looking like a very over cooked turkey with a human head. Thankfully her namesake, my daughter, is here to take over at the farm for us. She is a natural and is already singing to the animals.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear she's had it so tough - Wishing her well xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lots of get well wishes winging their way from here too x
Rufus will love it here, it's snowing so he'll feel a little bit at home


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope the radiation has done its job for your sister and she will soon be out of hospital and starting to recover.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Were waiting for the snow.......
If Rufus can't make it can I come to yours?
I don't particularly want the massage by foot - but the fires, music, candles and whiskey certainly sounds enticing!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry, it's an all or nothing package  Anyway I've seen your toes


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Sorry, it's an all or nothing package  Anyway I've seen your toes


Hahaha!! Fair enough - I know where I'm not wanted
Ps I have lovely toes - even if I do say so myself, I'm not one of those odd people who's second toe is bigger than their big toe - if this is the case, why do they still call their big toe, their big toe?? 
Ha does that make sense? Where are these threads going tonight??
And just so it's noted - I am only drinking sparkling water..... Neat!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Exhibit A:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

You guys are hilarious! Makes for great entertainment every time a thread goes off topic.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Exhibit A:


See lovely!! And manicured  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> She is in hospital. Twenty five sessions of radiation has left her looking like a very over cooked turkey with a human head. Thankfully her namesake, my daughter, is here to take over at the farm for us. She is a natural and is already singing to the animals.


Your sister, you, your mom, your daughter and your whole family have been so much on my mind today... 
Cancer is such a horrible thing and the treatment kills you while it is killing the cancer. This morning I was walking in the dark and the rain and empathizing with your situation and remembering my dad.
Just wanted to send you a big hug - when you are locked in with your fears and exhaustion it is so easy to feel overwhelmed and alone... Rufus wasn't trying to irritate you - just distract you from your thought the best way he knew how.
And you also have the farm and the relentless needs of all the livestock and the fact that there is a job for every season and those jobs have a horrible habit of backing up on you once you get behind.
Bless your daughter for coming to help - enjoy her singing!
Find moments to rejoice in the small things and hold your sister gently.
The battle keeps on going.
Sending love and happy tails and loving eyes from my three x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi that brought tears to my eyes, and in a good way, thank you. In some ways the farm helps to keep us grounded, hungry geese, cows and horses are excellent at keeping everything very real. The geese are starting to lay so today we set up the incubators. In late March we'll start calving season in earnest and the whole farm will be teaming with even more babies. At the hospital when they asked my sister if she wanted to sign a "do not recessitate" order I put my foot down and told her no way is she to leave all of us.

Hopefully this setback, a fever and elevated white blood cell count, is a complication from the radiation and she'll bounce back soon. In the meantime we are holding off our end of treatment celebration and instead have decided to mark the small milestones with scrumptious cheesecakes from a store we've discovered. Yet another needle? Cheesecake. Ripped off a bandage? Cheesecake. Stubbed a toe? Cheesecake.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! Rejoice! Cheesecake!
(Could cheesecake be a name for a calf? Or not healthy and green enough )


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They have to be plants. I think maybe the plant you are referring to is from the Himalayas? The rare and near impossible to propegate, variegated yellow cheescake, hardy to zone one? I can't remember its latin name.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There should be at least one exception to every rule Cheeseicuscakicus should be allowed 

Alternatively:
Capsicum
Comfrey
Chives
Coconut
Chufa (sedgenut)
Cassava
Calabaza (tropical pumpkin)
Capers
Carrots
Cantaloupe
Carambola (star fruit)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm loving the tropical pumpkin - calabaza x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its funny how this thread has now reminded me of a card I sent to a friend back in the 80's, she was having chemo (ovarian cancer - she is still here), and I found a card with a simply drawn cartoon of a character with a big bit of cake saying 'All you need is Courage, Faith and Chocolate Fudge Cake', I remember I wrote in it - You have the Courage, I have the Faith (in you), so who the hell has the Chocolate Fudge Cake?!!
So wishing the same for you and your sister Fairlie, - or Cheesecake if you prefer!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Dawn.

Marzi those are some great C names, thank you. Chufa will be great for a blustery bull calf. My sister loves word games and word play and we've been having a lot of fun with Cantelope can't elope with Apricot because Banana bred Apricot already.


----------

